# Visa for expat parent of Malaysian children



## oJadedOne (Aug 15, 2016)

A friend has a tricky visa problem that I can't see any sensible solution to. He married a Malaysian and they had 3 children, but sadly his wife died. The children are Malaysian citizens, and he would like to continue their education in Malaysia. Unfortunately there seems to be no visa/pass that would allow him to stay and continue working. I thought of the Guardian Pass, but I don't think he can work under that.

Any ideas?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

oJadedOne said:


> A friend has a tricky visa problem that I can't see any sensible solution to. He married a Malaysian and they had 3 children, but sadly his wife died. The children are Malaysian citizens, and he would like to continue their education in Malaysia. Unfortunately there seems to be no visa/pass that would allow him to stay and continue working. I thought of the Guardian Pass, but I don't think he can work under that.
> 
> Any ideas?


Having not been there I'm at a loss for viable laws that would help. Best thing at this point might be to have your friend go the the embassy of his home country there in Malaysia and ask for ideas and or suggestions. This would be especially helpful if your friend is a US citizen and a US embassy is usually able to come up with ideas.


Best Of Luck


----------

